# Grandin Road freeship code til 9/9



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Edgar! Thanks for the info.

Just a note - I gently placed this thread into the coupon section.

Definitely a good deal for shipping! Thanks again!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks so much, EdgarPoe! I just bought the Wanted Posters I had my eye on...

Outdoor Wanted Halloween Posters - Grandin Road

Martha Stewart puts their goods all over her magazine and website. I find their items to be a little pricey, but the Wanted Posters were only $15 for six and are covered in plastic for outdoor use. I'm excited to see what they look like!


----------

